# Looking to do my first transfer order (SEMO) 1 color or 2 (underbase)?



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been doing my design on vinyl and want to try out SEMO. But I know my shirt will be black and the image, all white (and pretty thin edges, like outlines of a box). According to their advice page, it is advised to add the underbase.

Unfortunately, this means a two color job which doubles that end of the cost and brings it to the same realm as if I were to use vinyl albeit it would be less time involved in the weeding, etc.

Anyone have any experience with SEMO (lately) where you chimped out and only bought the one color without an underbase using a black shirt and white transfer?

Any other suggestions? I might be able to try a light grey or some other transfer, but white is best.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I just got my 2 color with a white underbase for print on a black and white shirt and it's not pressing well at all but my regular 2 color with no underbase is pressing great


----------



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

By chance did your original (without the underbase) have white and if so, did it look thin?

Who knows, maybe I'd like it that way as it would add some character (distressed/vintage) to it.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

no it was a hot pink and gray


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you screen print your design on Plastisol Transfers, have someone else do them or use Blank transfers?


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I had Semo Imprints to Plastisol transfer Screen Print for our club logo, silver/black its pressing and looking real good, I'm still trying to get the right temp and pressure for the hot pink/gray


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I found the sweet spot for the pink and gray


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I found Semo's 1 hit white to have a "little" show through.....Not a big deal.....But I have been using Silver Mountain and/or FM Expressions lately...

PS....I love the sample of silver ink transfer Semo sent me.....Just wish I could sell it to my clients.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If it's one hit white he's not using an opaque ink. Possibly not a Vacuum platen either. 

I use the thicker side of the scoop coater to make a thicker Stencil on the screen.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have used Semo's white without underbase on black tees and I really like it.

It has a really soft hand and on 100% cotton, it presses beautifully. 190 celsius, 11-12 seconds, tee prepressed 4-5 seconds. 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

selanac said:


> If it's one hit white he's not using an opaque ink. Possibly not a Vacuum platen either.
> 
> I use the thicker side of the scoop coater to make a thicker Stencil on the screen.


Paul, Semo has been around for 30+ years......I am pretty sure they know what they are doing....I think they lay down less ink intentionally to get a lighter transfers....Nothing wrong with that, just not every one likes them that way...


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Paul, Semo has been around for 30+ years......I am pretty sure they know what they are doing....I think they lay down less ink intentionally to get a lighter transfers....Nothing wrong with that, just not every one likes them that way...


I'm one of the people that hates that super thick plastisol prints. So I'm super happy with Semo.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

joey1320 said:


> I'm one of the people that hates that super thick plastisol prints. So I'm super happy with Semo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


And I sell mostly Athletic Formula from F&M because I want thick......lol....


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ha its all about tastes. Everyone has their favorites. OP order a few samples and see what you like.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can lay a quality transfers down without having all that ink. That's based on the 110 or lower mesh for sports. 

Many sports teams are getting away from that heavy ink too. 

We use a 156 mesh for transfers and they're not heavy. You can't see through them either, unless you order that way.


----------



## joesmithers (Jan 6, 2014)

I've used Semo's white ink on black tshirts and they look great!!! My design had fine details which wasn't a problem and couldn't be happier with the outcome. Best if you get some samples from them and try it yourself.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never had a problem with opacity with Semo's transfers. 


Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------

